# Rude place names near you...



## Kell

Near me there are the following:

Herbert's Hole (map)
7.1 miles

Pishill (map)
9.8 miles

Golden Balls (map)
19.8 miles

Tyttenhanger (map)
20.6 miles

Crotch Crescent (map)
23.6 miles

Claggy Cott (map)
24.1 miles

Cock Pond (map)
27.8 miles

Mincing Lane (map)
29.1 miles

Nasty (map)
35.6 miles

Minges (map)
37.6 miles

WHat's near you?

http://places.jump-around.com/closest/


----------



## NaughTTy

Mine are the same as your's but not really surprising given our locations :wink: ...... But I also get "Shingay" and "Bummers Hill"


----------



## Dotti

Hehe this is a very funny thread  . Near us we have :-

Gay Bowers 
8.2 miles

Cock Clarks 
9.5 miles

Dancing Dicks 
12.6 miles

Thong 
16.3 miles

Minges 
19.5 miles

Mincing Lane 
23.7 miles

Pratt's Bottom 
25.1 miles

Fishpits 
25.8 miles

Fingringhoe 
26.3 miles

Bummers Hill 
26.4 miles

I can live with that  :!:


----------



## cw955

What a wonderful world we live in and how nice it is to think our forefathers had a sense of humour!
I've got:

Penistone (map)
3.8 miles

Upperthong (map)
5.6 miles

Fartown (map)
7.3 miles

Shafton Two Gates (map)
10.2 miles

Dick Slack (map)
15.3 miles

Shatton Moor (map)
17.6 miles

Camp Town (map)
19.3 miles

Hole Bottom (map)
19.8 miles

Pisser Clough (map)
23.1 miles

Beaver **** (map)
27.9 miles

near me


----------



## digimeisTTer

We have Sandy Balls holiday park in Fordingbridge! Oh how the locals laugh!


----------



## mighTy Tee

I was brought up in Wyre Piddle.

But the place that always makes me laugh is Ugley (near Stanstead ish) and especially the notice on the Ugley Village Hall notice board for the Ugley Womens Institute :lol:


----------



## andytt

beat these beauties!!

Tarty Burn (map)
14.2 miles

Titaboutie (map)
24.8 miles

Boghead (map)
25.3 miles

Dykeside (map)
27.1 miles

Coulterfanny (map)
35.4 miles

Fanny Burn (map)
83.1 miles

Fanny Hill (map)
83.1 miles

Bottom Burn (map)
83.9 miles

Lady's Hole (map)
110.9 miles

Turdees (map)
111.4 miles

I think my Scottish forefathers were high.. most of the time.


----------



## uppTTnorth

withing the boundry of pontefract town , we have both a BAG HILL and a SLUT WELL , lmfao.


----------



## scott28tt

Cuckoo's Knob (map)
13.6 miles

Sandy Balls (map)
24.8 miles

Sodom (map)
30.3 miles

Golden Balls (map)
32.7 miles

Titty Hill (map)
33.7 miles

Pishill (map)
33.7 miles

Zig-Zag Hill (map)
34.2 miles

Box Tunnel (map)
35.3 miles

Handcock's Bottom (map)
36.9 miles

Crotch Crescent (map)
38.0 miles

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn

Butthole end, Titty Ho and Lickey end are all round my neck of the woods!


----------



## Kell

Some of the best of the other ones I've found are:

Bell End (near Brum)

Twatt - Shetland Isles

Lobb - North Devon

Wide Open ***** - near Carlisle

Muff - NI

Brown Willy - A tor in Devon


----------



## Chip_iTT

cw955 said:


> What a wonderful world we live in and how nice it is to think our forefathers had a sense of humour!
> I've got:
> 
> Penistone (map)
> 3.8 miles
> 
> Upperthong (map)
> 5.6 miles
> 
> ...
> 
> near me


That puts you in Hepworth or Scholes or very near there... was in Thongsbridge this weekend myself, Last of the Summer Wine country  - lovely place...


----------



## DXN

Willey (map)
12.8 miles

Butthole Lane (map)
16.7 miles

Cottagers (map)
21.2 miles

Foul End (map)
25.0 miles

Titty Ho (map)
27.1 miles

Bishops Itchington (map) :? 
29.8 miles

Butt Mound (map)
37.7 miles

Hole in the Wall (map)
39.5 miles

Jughole wood (map)  
44.1 miles

Lickey End (map) :roll: 
44.4 miles


----------



## cw955

> withing the boundry of pontefract town , we have both a BAG HILL...


I once went out with a girl from Bag Hill and she was...

a very nice girl


----------



## StuarTT

This is the best I can do (when I'm in England, that is!):

Mincing Lane (map)
5.3 miles

Cock Pond (map)
7.7 miles

Pratt's Bottom (map)
10.3 miles

Titsey Park (map)
14.5 miles

Thong (map)
16.8 miles

Tyttenhanger (map)
22.2 miles

Minges (map)
23.9 miles

Gay Bowers (map)
28.4 miles

Rear Wood (map)
29.0 miles

Nasty (map)
29.1 miles


----------



## r14n

Where do you people find these sites..............

from the site I'm near.........

Nob End (map)
11.7 miles

Menlove Gardens (map)
14.7 miles

Bottom Flash (map)
16.2 miles

Ramsbottom (map)
17.9 miles

Butty Moss (map)
20.4 miles

Smallwood (map)
22.0 miles

Shavington Ho (map)
24.6 miles

Dick Slack (map)
26.8 miles

Hole Bottom (map)
28.4 miles

Also near to me are........some funny rather than rude.

Slag Lane.
Butts Green.
Broadbottom
Vulcan ( the buses round here go to VULCAN )
Fingerpost, near Clockface.


----------



## ColwynC

Wetwang

Not rude but I do like Land of Nod (kid you not!)

Willitoft


----------



## W7 PMC

Nob End (map)
14.5 miles

Ramsbottom (map)
15.6 miles

Menlove Gardens (map)
17.5 miles

Clitheroe (map)
22.5 miles

Buttock (map)
24.1 miles

Big End (map)
24.6 miles

Hole Bottom (map)
26.9 miles

Pisser Clough (map)
28.5 miles

Dick Slack (map)
28.6 miles

Cocklick End (map)
30.9 miles

Pisser Clough is my favourite i think, closely followed by Dick Slack


----------



## Jae

From my apartment in the mids....

Foul End (map)
7.8 miles

Bell End (map)
16.3 miles

Lickey End (map)
17.3 miles

Feckenham (map)
23.1 miles

Willey (map)
24.4 miles

Butthole Lane (map)
26.8 miles

Bishops Itchington (map)
29.8 miles

Hole in the Wall (map)
31.0 miles

Piddle Brook (map)
31.5 miles

Wyre Piddle (map)
31.9 miles


----------



## Lisa.

Feckenham (map)
7.5 miles

Lickey End (map)
7.9 miles

Bell End (map)
9.2 miles

Piddle Brook (map)
10.3 miles

Wyre Piddle (map)
11.0 miles

Druggers End (map)
17.0 miles

Foul End (map)
29.3 miles

Bishops Itchington (map)
31.5 miles

The Bog (map)
39.5 miles

Willey (map)

Lots of us have Willey don't we.


----------



## vlastan

Fingringhoe (map)
20.1 miles

Cocks Green (map)
23.3 miles

Fishpits (map)
23.4 miles

Dancing Dicks (map)
33.7 miles

Cock Clarks (map)
36.8 miles

Gay Bowers (map)
37.7 miles

Six Mile Bottom (map)
41.6 miles

Feltwell (map)
43.1 miles

Shaftenhoe End (map)
51.5 miles

Minges (map)
52.8 miles

How come some of us have the same names?

I like the Six Mile Bottom...a hell of a hug bottom.

Also dancing Dicks is funny.


----------



## scott28tt

vlastan said:


> Cocks Green (map)
> 23.3 miles


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Is it really? Mine's flesh coloured!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jae

so local to me then Lisa!


----------



## vlastan

scott28tt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocks Green (map)
> 23.3 miles
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Is it really? Mine's flesh coloured!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe it is green with envy that yours is bigger? :lol:


----------



## CapTT

Three famous ones in my locality:

Cockermouth. http://www.cockermouth.org.uk/maps/index.htm

Great Cockup.

Little Cockup.


----------



## stevett

Nob End (map)
4.7 miles


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sunderland far too close


----------

